# Hibernate Einstieg



## publicmain (26. Dez 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich versuche gerade in Hibernate einzusteigen und bin etwas durcheinander. In den Tutorials werden etliche Bibliotheken aufgelistet, die ich benötige. Meine erste Frage dazu: Wo finde ich all diese Bibliotheken? Muss ich diese einzeln herunterladen? Wenn ja, kann mir jemand eine Liste geben, wo ich die Bibliotheken finde?

Dann habe ich dieses Tutorial gefunden:
Hibernate Tutorial in Kurzform
Es sieht sehr einfach aus und ist verständlich. Ich habe mir Hibernate 4.3.7 heruntergeladen. Aber dort sind nicht alle Bibliotheken, die im Tutorial benötigt werden vorhanden.
Mir fehlen:
hibernate3.jar
commons-collection-3.1.jar
jta-1.1.jar
hibernate-validator-4.1.0.Beta1.jar
validation-api-1.0.0.GA.jar
slf4j-simple-1.5.8.jar

Die zweite Frage ähnelt irgendwie der ersten. Woher bekomme ich die Bibliotheken? 
Scheinbar wird im Tutorial ja eine ältere Hibernate-Version benutzt.

Oder gibt es ein Tutorial für das aktuelle Hibernate? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## VictorRomeo (28. Dez 2014)

Hi,

das Thema Hibernate bin ich auch grad angegangen. Probleme mit den Abhängigkeiten habe ich da keine gehabt. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle zuerst mal mit Eclipse und Maven vertraut machen. Da gibt es ein paar nette Vids bei YouTube zu. z.B. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=145NgF5VPYY und folgende - dann hast du keine Probleme mehr mit Abhängigkeiten. Das macht dann Maven.

VG,
VR


----------



## publicmain (28. Dez 2014)

Danke für den Link! Ich wollte schon längst mal Maven vernünftig installiert haben. Aber bei mir wird Maven bei der verfügbaren Software nicht aufgelistet! (hier: Kepler - Kepler Software Repository)
Wie installiere und integriere ich Maven denn nun?


EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Ich musste einen neuen Download-Link eingeben: 
Eclipse software repository


----------



## stg (28. Dez 2014)

In der JEE Variante von Kepler ist die Maven Integration schon von Haus aus mit dabei.
Ansonsten einfach über den Marketplace nach-installieren.


----------



## publicmain (28. Dez 2014)

Komisch! Ich konnte vorher kein Maven-Projekt erstellen. Nachdem ich Maven installiert habe schon.


----------



## MarkusM (15. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich wühle mich auch gerade mal wieder durch Hibernate bzw. suche auch Alternativen dazu.

Hier mal ein paar aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Youtube-Tutourials: Link

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------

